# Pregnant Harvest Mice advise/stories



## clair51174 (Jan 19, 2012)

My Mum bought two Harvest mice and after some frighting we seperated them. I had one and Mum kept the other one, the thing is it turned out Mums is a male and mine is a female.

Yes you got it I now have a pregnant Harvest mouse. She is massive and everyday I wonder if she will have her babies. Looking online and going by when they were seperate she is due any day now. I know I musn't disturb the nest because she could kill the babies. I am leaving her well alone they only time I go in the vivarium is to change her food and water.

Are there any signs I should be looking out for before she gives birth?
Is it right that I need to feed her more protein once they are born?
Will she leave the nest once they are born or will she stay with them until they leave the nest around 7 days?
Will she just suddenly look thin so I know she has given birth?

If anyone could give me any advise or stories or your harvest mice births it would be appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry I've no experience of harvest mice, would love to see some pics of the babies when there older


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know much about them but i read that the will suckle until 14 days old so and will open their eyes around 10 days old. I have to feed my regular mouse extra protein as she has just had a littler probably the same for a harvest mouse although im not certain. My mouse went thin after she had given birth but i found out by opening the nest and finding out she was infact pregnant. Good luck with your little harvest mouse i hope everything goes well for her, remember and post some pics


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

It's quite a while since I had any harvest mice babies but yes, mum will look thinner after she's given birth. She will come and go from the nest so don't panic if she doesn't spend all her time with the babies. The babies themeslves don't appear from the nest till they are about 10 days old (or maybe even longer I can't quite remember). A little extra protein in her diet won't hurt.

Has mum got plenty of bedding for her nest? Does she have a water bottle or a bowl for water (the babies can easily drown in a bowl).


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been informed by Clair (she's my friend) that her girl has given birth yesterday. I'm sure she will be on here soon to update u all.


----------



## clair51174 (Jan 19, 2012)

AnnB said:


> It's quite a while since I had any harvest mice babies but yes, mum will look thinner after she's given birth. She will come and go from the nest so don't panic if she doesn't spend all her time with the babies. The babies themeslves don't appear from the nest till they are about 10 days old (or maybe even longer I can't quite remember). A little extra protein in her diet won't hurt.
> 
> Has mum got plenty of bedding for her nest? Does she have a water bottle or a bowl for water (the babies can easily drown in a bowl).


Hi, It looks like she gave birth yesterday. She was out first thing yesterday morning but at midnight last night she still hadn't touched her food, then she was up this morning eating.

She is back to her slim self and she is popping back and forth to the nest. The base of the vivarium is made up of a couple of inches of megazorb which she had dug down in then she has a large nest made of hay on top, with two tunnels at the front and back. She has a small bird feeder for her water. Her diet is mainly small seeds but I have been feeding her some mealworms and ordinary dried worms which she loves.

She seems okay in herself, I did open the vivarium earlier on to do her water and I had a quick listen but I couldn't hear anything.

How big will the babies be when they come out of the nest?
Will I see them moving about in the nest as they get larger or hear anything?

I hope and pray the babies are alive and well and she is feeding them okay.


----------



## clair51174 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, It looks like she gave birth Tuesday. She was out first thing yesterday morning but at midnight last night she still hadn't touched her food, then she was up yesterday morning eating. 

She is back to her slim self and she is popping back and forth to the nest. The base of the vivarium is made up of a couple of inches of megazorb which she had dug down in then she has a large nest made of hay on top, with two tunnels at the front and back. She has a small bird feeder for her water. Her diet is mainly small seeds but I have been feeding her some mealworms and ordinary dried worms which she loves. 

She seems okay in herself, I did open the vivarium earlier on to do her water and I had a quick listen but I couldn't hear anything.

How big will the babies be when they come out of the nest?
Will I see them moving about in the nest as they get larger or hear anything?

I hope and pray the babies are alive and well and she is feeding them okay.


----------



## clair51174 (Jan 19, 2012)

I came down this morning to find Thumbelina's wheel full of poop. I lost count at 35 pieces! I think she must have be trying to get back to her pre-pregancy weight.


----------

